# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Postupak prijavljivanja za volontiranje u Rodi

## bublinko

Molim vas da mi objasnite koji je postupak pijave za volontiranje u rodi.Hvala

----------


## TinnaZ

tu popuniš pristupnicu i pošalješ

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221

Dalje dobiješ upute. Nakon toga se prijaviš koja područja volontiranja te interesiraju, i javiš moderatoricama/voditeljicama tih područja da li ima što zadataka za tebe. Ili čekaš da se pojavi poziv za obavljanje nekog zadatka, pa se javiš.

----------


## Ancica

bublinko, jel ima neko posebno podrucje djelovanja rode (dojenje, rasprodaja, porodi, autosjedalice, platnene pelene, mpo, ..) gdje bi zelio/la pomoci ili opcenito?

----------


## bublinko

Hvala vam . Sada znam kako se priključiti.Voljela bih pomoći,nemam neko posebno područje već općenito..

----------


## Knjižica

voljela bih pomoći oko rasprodaje 19.02.
mogu doći u četvrtak oko 10 i ostati do 15.30.
i u subotu, na dan rasprodaje, sam na raspolaganju od 12 do 18.
javite ako me trebate.
pozzzz

----------


## daddycool

dapače  :Smile: 

upiši se na ovom topicu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62901-R...ORED-DEZURSTVA

----------


## Spider Pig

> dapače 
> 
> upiši se na ovom topicu
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62901-R...ORED-DEZURSTVA


bok!
ja sam se upravo prijavila na gornjiem topicu za volontiranje na rasprodaji 19.02.
ali.. nisam clan udruge..
jel mogu volontirati ako nisam clanica Rode?
da se uclanim naknadno?

----------


## daddycool

članstvo nije uvjet za volontiranje na rasprodaji
svi volonteri su dobro došli
ovdje pročitaj upute za volontere http://forum.roda.hr/threads/38063-N...tere-procitati!

----------


## Spider Pig

OK. hvala. vec sam proucila upute  :Wink: 
vidjela sam da se moze doci i sa djecom.
ja ocekujem da tamo ima jako puno posla oko preuzimanja /slaganja/ razvrstavanja robe.. 
jel preporucljivo dovodit djecu?? il je to opcija ako nema drugog izbora?

----------


## daddycool

preporučljivo nije, ali kao i na svim ostalim rodinim događanjima, bude djece  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

> OK. hvala. vec sam proucila upute 
> vidjela sam da se moze doci i sa djecom.
> ja ocekujem da tamo ima jako puno posla oko preuzimanja /slaganja/ razvrstavanja robe.. 
> jel preporucljivo dovodit djecu?? il je to opcija ako nema drugog izbora?


ja sam se isto dvoumila povesti kćer ili ne doći obzirom da je ona još bila mala kad sam volontirala prvi put, jer nisam znala koliko ću zapravo biti korisna. Pa mi je netko napisao da ću sigurno iti korisnija ako dođem, nego ako ostanem doma. Sad smo prilično redovite i uglavnom dođemo zajedno, ali da je lakše bez privjesaka, istina je.

----------


## SikaPika

Zdravo!
Čula sam kako su izvršene prijave za volontiranje u akciji Ne po guzi! (ako sam se dobro izrazila). 
E sad, mogu li se još ubaciti? 
Cura koja mi je rekla prethodnu informaciju kaže da nema takvih na našem području (Slavonija, Osijek). No, u pristupnici nisam vidjela konkretno tu akciju. Pretpostavljam da se svrstava u područje prava djece. 
Tnx

----------


## Lutonjica

> Čula sam kako su izvršene prijave za volontiranje u akciji Ne po guzi! (ako sam se dobro izrazila)


ne znam na što konkretno misliš?
jedino što trenutno provodimo u okviru projekta Ne!po guzi" su jednokratne radionice odgovornog roditeljstva za roditelje. njih vode članice Rode koje su prošle edukaciju za to, a trenutno se vrše "upisi" za novu edukaciju voditeljica.
da li si na to mislila?
da bi se prijavila na edukaciju i vodila radionice, moraš biti članica Rode.
bilo bi super da se učlaniš i prijaviš, da imamo i nekoga u slavoniji tko bi vodio radionice  :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

> ne znam na što konkretno misliš?
> jedino što trenutno provodimo u okviru projekta Ne!po guzi" su jednokratne radionice odgovornog roditeljstva za roditelje. njih vode članice Rode koje su prošle edukaciju za to, a trenutno se vrše "upisi" za novu edukaciju voditeljica.
> da li si na to mislila?
> da bi se prijavila na edukaciju i vodila radionice, moraš biti članica Rode.
> bilo bi super da se učlaniš i prijaviš, da imamo i nekoga u slavoniji tko bi vodio radionice


O, hvala na brzom odgovoru!
Da, mislila sam na edukaciju voditeljica i vođenje radionica. Znam da se moram učlaniti, to sam i tako mislila učiniti, samo me zanima, da li pohitati pa da upadnem u ovaj krug edukacije ili?
I još nešto, koliko često bih morala doći u Zg (pitam zbog djeteta, sikopriljepka)? Što konkretno edukacija obuhvaća?

----------


## Lutonjica

ajde se na pp javi forumašici Vila, ona je voditeljica projekta pa će ti moći odgovoriti na sva pitanja

----------


## Vila

> Zdravo!
> Čula sam kako su izvršene prijave za volontiranje u akciji Ne po guzi! (ako sam se dobro izrazila). 
> E sad, mogu li se još ubaciti? 
> Cura koja mi je rekla prethodnu informaciju kaže da nema takvih na našem području (Slavonija, Osijek). No, u pristupnici nisam vidjela konkretno tu akciju. Pretpostavljam da se svrstava u područje prava djece. 
> Tnx


 
poslala sam ti pp

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam prije cca 3 tjedna poslala prijavnicu za članstvo u Rodi pa ne znam jesam li nešto pobrkala i kada se plaća članarina. Jesam li to trebala odmah ili čekam da mi se netko javi?

----------


## ivarica

> Ja sam prije cca 3 tjedna poslala prijavnicu za članstvo u Rodi pa ne znam jesam li nešto pobrkala i kada se plaća članarina. Jesam li to trebala odmah ili čekam da mi se netko javi?



inace taj postupak odobrenja traje krace, ali trenutno smo u uredu s dvije nove zaposlenice, a nasa lut koja se bavila novim clanicama/clanovima je posla na rodiljni pa treba vremena svima za uhodavanje.
molim te posalji mail podsjetnik na clanstvo@roda.hr

clanarinu placas tek kad dobijes mail s podacima

----------


## mitovski

Aaaa pretpostavljala sam tako nešto. Ok poslati ću mail.

----------


## mitovski

Evo mene opet i već mi je neugodno jer ne znam jeli do mene i mog maila ili do vašeg. Uglavnom prijavnicu sam poslala i javili ste mi se mailom s uputama o uplati i taj mail je stigao prazan ( dakle dođe mi datum od koga, za koga, naslov i veličina i to je sve), poslala sam vam mail da mi pošaljete opet i poslali ste i stigao je cijeli mail. E onda sam ja uplatila članarinu i poslala vam faxom uplatnicu i danas mi opet dođe naravno prazan mail - pismo članicama i članovima i ja opet pošaljem da mi ponovo pošaljete i vi to napravite ali opet mi je stigao prazan mail. Ne znam u čemu je problem ali mi je već neugodno vas opet moliti da ga ponovno pošaljete da opet ne stigne prazan. Dali ja griješim u nečemu.
I da inače do sada nikada nisam imala takvih problema i ostale mailove dobivam uredno.

----------


## ivarica

> Evo mene opet i već mi je neugodno jer ne znam jeli do mene i mog maila ili do vašeg. Uglavnom prijavnicu sam poslala i javili ste mi se mailom s uputama o uplati i taj mail je stigao prazan ( dakle dođe mi datum od koga, za koga, naslov i veličina i to je sve), poslala sam vam mail da mi pošaljete opet i poslali ste i stigao je cijeli mail. E onda sam ja uplatila članarinu i poslala vam faxom uplatnicu i danas mi opet dođe naravno prazan mail - pismo članicama i članovima i ja opet pošaljem da mi ponovo pošaljete i vi to napravite ali opet mi je stigao prazan mail. Ne znam u čemu je problem ali mi je već neugodno vas opet moliti da ga ponovno pošaljete da opet ne stigne prazan. Dali ja griješim u nečemu.
> I da inače do sada nikada nisam imala takvih problema i ostale mailove dobivam uredno.


proslijedit cu nasoj voditeljici ureda ovaj post pa ce ti se javiti telefonom sutra da vidite o cemu se radi
ja samo znam da si platila clanarinu i da si od danas clanica  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

> proslijedit cu nasoj voditeljici ureda ovaj post pa ce ti se javiti telefonom sutra da vidite o cemu se radi
> ja samo znam da si platila clanarinu i da si od danas clanica


 :Very Happy:  jako sretna i ponosna

----------


## SikaPika

uh, a meni prošao i ovaj mjesec, planirala uplatiti i opet ništa
lova iscuri samo tako
morat ću početi štedjeti po tri kune dnevno  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

mitovski, drugi mail ću ti ponoviti. ne znam što se zbiva s mejlovima koje ti šaljem jer u sent itemsima izgledaju isto i one koje si primila i one koje nisi primila. idem te zvati  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

cure, ja nisam uspjela klikom na gore navedeni link naći prijavnicu za volontiranje, pls help, htjela bih se prijavit kao volonter.

btw koji jepostupak za učlanjenje u Udrugu i koja je cijena?

sramota koliko dugo sam na forumu a to nisam izučila.Bar se sad prijavljujem za volontera  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

evo tu http://www.roda.hr/article/read/uclanjenje-u-rodu

----------


## Lili75

hvala *andiko*, jesam dobro shvatila: ako želim volontirati (a ne radi se o rasprodajama) onda trebam biti podupirući član Udruge.

ako je tako, onda mi je jasno.

----------


## ivarica

clanstvo nije preduvjet volontiranja, ali je preduvjet za ukljucivanje u neke aktivnosti udruge (npr ako zelis biti rodina savjetnica za dojenje, moras biti - roda)

kako bi se ukljucila?
javi mi se na mail roda@roda.hr

pozz
ivana

----------


## Lili75

*ivarice*, poslala sam ti mail, tek sad sam vidjela tvoj post.

----------


## Lanuškina Majčica

Ja se želim učlaniti, educirati se i volontirati! Na ovom linku      http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/221   koji ste stavili nisam našla pristupnicu, pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/uclanjenje-u-rodu
 :Smile:

----------

